# Nightly backups enabled at BuyVM Las Vegas!



## Francisco (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm excited to announce that nightly backups have been enabled in Las Vegas on all 256MB (and larger) OpenVZ plans!

For now, we'll be keeping 7 days of rolling backups but will likely increase this to 14 days.

Snapshots will be enabled later this week once said sync is in place.

I'll be configuring things for NJ today/tomorrow.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 3, 2014)

Very good — and thanks to you and BuyVM!


----------



## MannDude (Feb 4, 2014)

For free?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 4, 2014)

MannDude said:


> For free?


It's free on all plans with 256MB or more RAM.

For now it's just OpenVZ until I can put together a better way of taking snapshots on KVM's.

A few users have been asking to see screenshots of how things work so, here ya' go!

It's very simple looking since users don't have to 'buy in' for more features. Everything is either

enabled, or not at all.



Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 4, 2014)

Why does it have to power off the VPS to take a snapshot?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 4, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> Why does it have to power off the VPS to take a snapshot?


So the snapshot is complete and not changed mid way? 

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> So the snapshot is complete and not changed mid way?
> 
> 
> Francisco


yeah but is that really a problem? Don't know about others but Linode lets to take snapshots without shutting down


----------



## Francisco (Feb 4, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> yeah but is that really a problem? Don't know about others but Linode lets to take snapshots without shutting down


They might be using an LVM snapshot so it's kinda cheating 

For KVM we'll probably do something similar so KVM snapshots won't require a power down.

OVZ's are a flat filesystem so we don't get to use that kind of magic easily 

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 4, 2014)

He he, I'm glad I got KVM with you, then


----------



## MannDude (Feb 4, 2014)

Heck yeah, this is pretty neat. I've gone one OpenVZ with you and a couple KVMs so I look forward to this being implemented fully.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 5, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> yeah but is that really a problem? Don't know about others but Linode lets to take snapshots without shutting down


As Francisco says, Linode might be using LVM snapshots. As for DO 'the true cloud hosting ' you need to shutdown your vps to take an snapshot.



Francisco said:


> They might be using an LVM snapshot so it's kinda cheating
> 
> 
> For KVM we'll probably do something similar so KVM snapshots won't require a power down.
> ...


Looking forward to see the BuyVM kmv snapshot solution.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 5, 2014)

bauhaus said:


> As Francisco says, Linode might be using LVM snapshots. As for DO 'the true cloud hosting ' you need to shutdown your vps to take an snapshot.
> 
> Looking forward to see the BuyVM kmv snapshot solution.


We'll see  Technically what I have in mind should mean 'instant' snapshots w/o the need to power off. The problem with that is things aren't in a 'quiet' state. You could very well end up with crashed SQL tables because they weren't closed properly.

Francisco


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> We'll see  Technically what I have in mind should mean 'instant' snapshots w/o the need to power off. The problem with that is things aren't in a 'quiet' state. You could very well end up with crashed SQL tables because they weren't closed properly.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Indeed. Very easy to say, difficult to implement correctly and successfully. I'm no expert, but it is possible. As you say, what you need to consider is that the DB is temporarily locked to create a backup of it. 

 

The difficult part is how to do it from outside a container. So you know, share the tips


----------



## Francisco (Feb 5, 2014)

bauhaus said:


> Indeed. Very easy to say, difficult to implement correctly and successfully. I'm no expert, but it is possible. As you say, what you need to consider is that the DB is temporarily locked to create a backup of it.
> 
> The difficult part is how to do it from outside a container. So you know, share the tips


Pfft 

If it works, i'll be a genius. If it fails, it'll just be another Fran experiment 

Francisco


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 5, 2014)

I just laughed so hard. My bet is on you @Francisco, don't give up


----------



## CraigA (Feb 17, 2014)

"wow. such backup. many describe."

+1


----------

